# Precious Pigeon Found.... by xxFemmexx



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Precious Pigeon Found

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay, hubby and I found a pigeon last night at Home Depot that couldn't fly, only flutter a bit. His back end looked a bit swollen and his tail was dragging. He could walk a bit but "seemed" quite uncomfortable. We took him home and had him spend the night in a box. He's eating a drinking, so I think he's pretty okay. I did some research online and I think he has a blockage in the uropygial gland. I read where this is usually caused by a vitamin A deficiency, and maybe an infection of some sort to boot. I'd love to try to help him. If I were to take him to the Humane Society I'm afraid that their initial decision would be to euthanize him, and I don't think that's necessary. Pigeons aren't really high on people's list to save, but all wildlife is precious to me. Is there anything I can do at home to help him? I read to put warm compresses on the area and massage and supplement diet with vitamin A. Can someone give me more advice and suggest a feed or foodstuff to buy to help?



Thank you for helping this needy bird.

Is the bird pooping okay?

Where are you located, perhaps we can help? The bird needs to be seen by an avian vet or rehabber asap.

Does the bird have an arched back and lobster tail?

Could be a hen with egg stuck, meanwhile you can try the following.

The bird needs a calcium supplement too, you can give a liquid calcium or tablet, 1/4th of a human serving.

Allow the bird to bathe on its own, either in a plastic tub, or you can provide some necessary humidity, by enclosing the bird in a steam filled bathroom, without it having access to hot water.

Wild bird seed will do for feed. Also, try a drop of olive oil down the throat to help lubricate the tract.
__________________


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Before trying to diagnose your pigeon, you should know possible symptoms and their meaning. Tail down and swollen back is actually abdominal pain. His tummy hurts and he bends his back.
Beside this you must pay attention on he’s a poop – color, water content, forming.
Open his beak and look inside – what color is his mouth, any strange lesions, mucus, smell.
Check his vent – is it clear are feathers mated dirty.
Eyes – bright or dull, does it keeps them closed.
Feathers – ruffed or smooth.
Does it eat a lot how often.
Does it drink water a lot, how often.
Anything else that you notice posture, movement. Does it preen his feathers, does stretch wings.
All these details will help diagnosing bird. There are several possible diseases in pigeons with very similar symptoms. Sometimes the smallest details helps.
Please note that even if your pigeon is ill, this is not dangerous or contagious for you.
Thank you for helping him.


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you for helping this needy bird.

Is the bird pooping okay?

Where are you located, perhaps we can help? The bird needs to be seen by an avian vet or rehabber asap.

Does the bird have an arched back and lobster tail?

Could be a hen with egg stuck, meanwhile you can try the following.

The bird needs a calcium supplement too, you can give a liquid calcium or tablet, 1/4th of a human serving.

Allow the bird to bathe on its own, either in a plastic tub, or you can provide some necessary humidity, by enclosing the bird in a steam filled bathroom, without it having access to hot water.

Wild bird seed will do for feed. Also, try a drop of olive oil down the throat to help lubricate the tract.

No need to thank me...I enjoy helping animals and will always do what I can to save/help them! 
Yes, Pidgey pooped pretty well during the night...all white and a bit pasty. I am in Miami...North Miami to be exact...zip code is 33181. I do not have a car, and I am in a wheelchair, so going really far is limited. I can use the buses, so I suppose I can put him in a box and take him somewhere that way if I get get to it by walking (rolling...lol).
His back IS pretty rounded and well...lobster tail? Sort of. He can move it up a down some, but it just doesnt look straight.
You've been VERY helpful, and I'll do all of what you suggest. If you can tell me who I can call/visit to help, I will do whatever it takes. I considered taking him to our vet (we have a dog and a ferret) but he doesn't do bird care. Don't worry, dog or ferret can't get to Pidgey...I made sure of that. Ferret is caged and we put Pidgey in the bathroom where it's warmest and most humid...with the door closed


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

Before trying to diagnose your pigeon, you should know possible symptoms and their meaning. Tail down and swollen back is actually abdominal pain. His tummy hurts and he bends his back.
Beside this you must pay attention on he’s a poop – color, water content, forming.
Open his beak and look inside – what color is his mouth, any strange lesions, mucus, smell.
Check his vent – is it clear are feathers mated dirty.
Eyes – bright or dull, does it keeps them closed.
Feathers – ruffed or smooth.
Does it eat a lot how often.
Does it drink water a lot, how often.
Anything else that you notice posture, movement. Does it preen his feathers, does stretch wings.
All these details will help diagnosing bird. There are several possible diseases in pigeons with very similar symptoms. Sometimes the smallest details helps.
Please note that even if your pigeon is ill, this is not dangerous or contagious for you.
Thank you for helping him.

Let's see if I can answer YOUR questions. And no need to worry, I'm not afraid of catching anything...I'm more interesting in helping this little one. My husband is a veritable "Dr Doolittle". Animals love him, and he loves them. When he was placing the bird down in the box, he didn't want to go, and sat there on hubby's arm just looking at him...not afraid in the least.
He's not smelly, there's nothing oozy that I can find, no wounds or seeming fractures of any kind. His back end did feel a bit more puffy than I think it should...I thought it should feel a bit more tapered..that's why I thought of the uropygial blockage or infection. His eyes are a beautiful golden brown and he seems alert, but just very quiet. He moves his head to watch us, but just doesnt seem very active. We were feeding it a bit of bread at Home Depot just to see if it was hungry and to get it to trust us enough to get close. It did eat. But I want to feed it something more suited for what they are SUPPOSED to eat. Hubby ran some warm water in the tub and let him move around a bit in the water and he seemed to enjoy that and drank from it as well.
He does flap his wings when you pick him up, and looks like he's TRYING to fly, and will walk and flutter away from you when you walk toward him, but doesn't seem like he's got the strength or ability to want to REALLY get away. He just kinda sat there and let my husband pick him up, even though he did flutter at first....he calmed right down.
No, he's not preening at all. Just kinda sits there...not very active.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

I would encourage you to PM one of our Moderator's Reti- she lives in Miami and may be able to help you out. She would surely be able to tell you which vet to use.


Click here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=1796


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Precious Pigeon Found
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Also Please re-read Treesa's post...especially the area I highlighted in orange  Tums work great!!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Can you open his beak and check inside? It is important to see what it looks as. Healthy pigeon mouth is pinkish, moist without mucus, no yellowish or white liaisons, no smell and no coating on tongue. Open it with your hands, you may need help of your husband to hold him. See if it poops and how does it look. Put him in the box with newspapers on the bottom.
You can get some wild bird seed mixture from the shops. Spill handful in front of him and give him a dish of water. Pigeons are not used much to eat bread, especially youngsters.


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

Okay...I'll try all the suggestions above. Plamenh, I did send you a link to a google image that closely fits what he looks like with the rounded back end and the tail dragging.

His poop is white with a tiny bit of dark green at the end. I'm at work right now, but as soon as I get home, I'll do all the suggestions.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Also, forgot to mention that you can get a pigeon mix for his food. Most of us get it at a feed store. Also be sure that he has a dish that is at least 2 inches in depth to drink from, pigeons suck up their water like a straw, so the dish needs to be deep enough form him/her to dunk their beaks in. 
and BTW- What gems you are for helping out this fallen feather!


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

FloridaLuv said:


> Also, forgot to mention that you can get a pigeon mix for his food. Most of us get it at a feed store. Also be sure that he has a dish that is at least 2 inches in depth to drink from, pigeons suck up their water like a straw, so the dish needs to be deep enough form him/her to dunk their beaks in.
> and BTW- What gems you are for helping out this fallen feather!


Finally figured out the "quote" button...LOL...new here and all 
Anyway...I did give it a little tupperware container which is around 2 to 2 1/2 inches deep full of water. He seemed to instead enjoy dipping his beak in the couple of inches of water that hubby put in the tub to "help him get himself clean". I'll go to Pet Supermarket after work and get him some wild bird seed, or pigeon mix if they have it, and some Tums as someone suggested. I just don't want the little fella to be in pain, and I'm afraid he is, as he's so quiet unless disturbed. I would so like to know what his ailment is so I can help.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

xxFemmexx said:


> Finally figured out the "quote" button...LOL...new here and all
> Anyway...I did give it a little tupperware container which is around 2 to 2 1/2 inches deep full of water. He seemed to instead enjoy dipping his beak in the couple of inches of water that hubby put in the tub to "help him get himself clean". I'll go to Pet Supermarket after work and get him some wild bird seed, or pigeon mix if they have it, and some Tums as someone suggested. I just don't want the little fella to be in pain, and I'm afraid he is, as he's so quiet unless disturbed. I would so like to know what his ailment is so I can help.


No worries- we are all new here once! I do think it would be a good idea to see a vet, I will PM Reti and direct her to this thread. Then she could let you know about some of the avian vets there. In the meantime thoough- do like Treesa said and give the Tums. That way if it is an eggbound hen that would help her out. If not the tums will do no harm- so dont worry about that!
Not sure if you know how to do a PM yet- but if you ever wanted to do that it is called private messaging- you would click on that person's name in the thread and below that would give you an option to send the a PM. Hope that helps. It will also allow you to look at their personal pages, where we are able to upload photos, tell more about ourselves etc.


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

FloridaLuv said:


> No worries- we are all new here once! I do think it would be a good idea to see a vet, I will PM Reti and direct her to this thread. Then she could let you know about some of the avian vets there. In the meantime thoough- do like Treesa said and give the Tums. That way if it is an eggbound hen that would help her out. If not the tums will do no harm- so dont worry about that!
> Not sure if you know how to do a PM yet- but if you ever wanted to do that it is called private messaging- you would click on that person's name in the thread and below that would give you an option to send the a PM. Hope that helps. It will also allow you to look at their personal pages, where we are able to upload photos, tell more about ourselves etc.


Awesome...Thank you. The more help the better. One question about the Tums. Do I break it up into pieces, crush it, or just give it to him whole for him to peck at? Do I open his mouth and sprinkle some of it powdered in there?
P.S....I've filled out my profile info too!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

You will take one Tums tablet and cut it into 4 pieces.... then take a 1/4 piece and break it into smaller pieces, then gently open the beak and feed it all to her(the1/4 part). If she protests- you can wrap her up in a hand towel like a birdie burrito, so she doesn't wiggle around. Also when your making your stops after work, pick up some grit at the pet store here is a link to the kind I buy
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753601 Make that so she can get it anytime she wants! Also Iv'e PM Reti so check here through out the day for her....


Just FYI- Oyster shell and red grit are the others that I mix in with the grit that I showed you above.. They always need to have these... So if you end up at a feed store get the _*red grit and oyster shell *_ It is prefered over the tums-- having said that, if you are in a pinch the Tums will do. Hopefully we can find a vet for her to see... I will look in the meantime for that!


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

FloridaLuv said:


> You will take one Tums tablet and cut it into 4 pieces.... then take a 1/4 piece and break it into smaller pieces, then gently open the beak and feed it all to her(the1/4 part). If she protests- you can wrap her up in a hand towel like a birdie burrito, so she doesn't wiggle around. Also when your making your stops after work, pick up some grit at the pet store here is a link to the kind I buy
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753601 Make that so she can get it anytime she wants! Also Iv'e PM Reti so check here through out the day for her....


Oh...I've seen that at Pet Supermarket! Awesome! I'll get that, and some pigeon mix bird feed and some Tums.
Wow, this birdy is really gonna be living it up well!  Thank you!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for helping this poor little guy/gal.
My cat vet gave me the number for a vet who sees birds and is in Aventura 305-933-2287. I have never been to that clinic, so I don't have much to tell you about them.

Then there is Avian&Exotics in South Miami/Pinecrest, a little too far for you I would think but they are excellent.
This clinic is sort of pricey. The one in Aventura I don't know you can call for an estimate.

In Broward is a nice vet if you can get there (on Flamingo road) 954-538-0212. His fees are very reasonable.

You have received great advice so far so I hope Pidge will be alright.
If you need meds suggested by the members here I can help you with that tomorrow (Gotta go to work tonight).

Reti


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

Reti said:


> Thank you for helping this poor little guy/gal.
> My cat vet gave me the number for a vet who sees birds and is in Aventura 305-933-2287. I have never been to that clinic, so I don't have much to tell you about them.
> 
> Then there is Avian&Exotics in South Miami/Pinecrest, a little too far for you I would think but they are excellent.
> ...


Reti,

Thank you. I can surely get to Aventura. That's one bus. Hubby works in Aventura so I know the area very well. I'll call up there and see. I don't mind spending the money to help a wild bird get the help it needs. What are credit cards for anway, if not to help the little ones, huh? 
I'll let you know how everything goes tonight and what the vet tells me. Thank you!


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, I called Aventura Animal Hospital and they won't see the pigeon. He told me that the law prohibits them from treating wild animals and I would need to call a wildlife rescue. Problem is, they do not come and pick up the animal, I would have to take it to them, and the closest one is MILES away and I have no car. I'm also in a wheelchair so travel is somewhat limited. I'm just going to try to do what I can for it with the assistance of online guides and you wonderful people...and my nurturing common sense, being a mom...and hopefully we can get it feeling a little bit better and release it in the wildlife refuge park nearby...where there are no cats or dogs to bother it. Only other birds, squirrels and a nice pond with turtles...and a few iguanas.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I can't believe they won't see pigeons. That is not what my cat vet told me.
There is no way to get to Avian and Exotic? They also work after hours, late.
Which wildife rescue did they recommend? If it is Broward, DO NOT take it there, they don't bother to treat pigeons.

Reti


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

You see, in the communication with Vets it is always good idea to mention pet pigeon instead of feral pigeon. On the phone no one sees you blushing.


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

Reti said:


> I can't believe they won't see pigeons. That is not what my cat vet told me.
> There is no way to get to Avian and Exotic? They also work after hours, late.
> Which wildife rescue did they recommend? If it is Broward, DO NOT take it there, they don't bother to treat pigeons.
> 
> Reti


They gave me numbers to both Broward and Dade which is way down in South Miami/Homestead...about 40 miles south of me. They won't take pigeons either! I knew it...no one cares about these birds. They're seen as vermin by most "rescuers", which I cannot understand...they are a LIFE, for Pete's sake!! Can you tell I'm upset? I AM! Frustrated to the max and crying as I type. I am going to TRY my darnedest to make sure this little guy survives, and then I'm going to teach it to poop on the cars of the people responsible for making these stupid laws about not treating pigeons!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear you are upset, please don't cry. YOU have certainly done everything for this bird.

We here all love our birds-and pigeons especially, but if you can follow the instructions I gave at the beginning that would be great and helpful for the pigeon.


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

Trees Gray said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you are upset, please don't cry. YOU have certainly done everything for this bird.
> 
> We here all love our birds-and pigeons especially, but if you can follow the instructions I gave at the beginning that would be great and helpful for the pigeon.


Thank you Treesa. I vow to do whatever I can to help this little guy/gal. With all of you guys' help, and my husband's love and gentleness, and my mothering instincts, I'm sure all will be ok


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I can send you an elephant if you really want to make a point by pooping on their cars.
Listen to Treesa and treat pigeon yourself, most of us does that for very same reasons.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

plamenh said:


> I can send you an elephant if you really want to make a point by pooping on their cars.


ROFLOL! Now that made me laugh! 




Oh my ... please don't get upset! You have done a WONDERFUL ... WONDERFUL thing by helping this pigeon! But you are right it is a shame most look down at these lovely gifts from God. Its really is a shame more don't stop and take notice. And don't you worry, We all have your back.... do as Treesa said, and let us know how he is doing! Bless your heart!


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

FloridaLuv said:


> ROFLOL! Now that made me laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you all SO much...it means a lot to me, and more to my little pigeon buddy, I'm sure. If you've got them to spare, I'll take TWO elephants! LOL
I will keep you all posted on Piji's progress


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

xxFemmexx said:


> They gave me numbers to both Broward and Dade which is way down in South Miami/Homestead...about 40 miles south of me. They won't take pigeons either! I knew it...no one cares about these birds. They're seen as vermin by most "rescuers", which I cannot understand...they are a LIFE, for Pete's sake!! Can you tell I'm upset? I AM! Frustrated to the max and crying as I type. I am going to TRY my darnedest to make sure this little guy survives, and then I'm going to teach it to poop on the cars of the people responsible for making these stupid laws about not treating pigeons!



Well, Broward and Homestead will put them to sleep if you take the bird to them, so better they tell you from the beginning they don't take it.
There are people and centers who don't take pigeons, but on this forum we are thousands of people who love pigeons.
Most of us treat them on our own.
I have to get ready for work. 
Let me know if you need anything tomorrow.

Reti


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

Reti said:


> Well, Broward and Homestead will put them to sleep if you take the bird to them, so better they tell you from the beginning they don't take it.
> There are people and centers who don't take pigeons, but on this forum we are thousands of people who love pigeons.
> Most of us treat them on our own.
> I have to get ready for work.
> ...


I certainly will. I'm getting ready to leave the office and go home to pick up the stuff needed to care for Piji now myself. So, I'll keep you posted. I may not post tonight, but I definitely will tomorrow. I'll log on and post tonight if I have a question or any breaking news. Thank you!


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, I got the food and the grit and the calcium. He's eating a bit, but not much...just picking here and there. A little more examination turned up some interesting things. There was a fly taking up shop in his feathers and was difficult to find as he kept going in and out of the feathers. It finally flew out away from Piji. His tail IS lobstering. Feeling his/her abdomen didn't really tell me much, as it was soft and squishy. While my husband was holding him and I was feeling his belly and back end, a couple of drops of what appeared to be blood dropped from I believe his mouth. Looked in the mouth, and didn't see any blood...everything there looked pink and fine. No more came out since and we cannot find a wound anywhere on him. He/she seems to be breathing rather rapidly...undoubtedly because he's not well, and most likely in some kind of pain. 
I feel so inadequate. I WISH I KNEW WHAT TO DO TO HELP!!!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok. 

Do you know exactly that the blood was from the mouth? Check his vent , did it come from there do you think?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

keep him very quite and calm, in a darker room ... he will need a heat sorce - does he have that I forget? A heating pad set to low with a towel wrapped around it? he will need space so if he wants to move off of it he could. Im going to ask Charis and Reti for help BRB!


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

No, it didn't come from the vent, it definitely dropped out of the front of him somewhere. He's in a big cardboard box lined with newspaper and a big towel for him to curl up in. It's very warm in the room. We're in Miami and it's August...so no danger of him being overchilled. Right now, he's laying quietly on the towel and looks like he's trying to go to sleep. It's his rapid breathing that bothers me. He may have an infection of some sort.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Do you have any antiobiotic's on hand?


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

All I have is a few capsules of Keflex (cephalosporin). 500mg capsules. Left over from my last kidney infection a few months ago.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

How were his poops when you came home? color/consistency?
How much has he eaten?
Did he eat any of the grit?
Has he been drinking?
What the room's temp?
Any more blood?


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

FloridaLuv said:


> How were his poops when you came home? color/consistency?
> How much has he eaten?
> Did he eat any of the grit?
> Has he been drinking?
> ...


Poop is kinda runny and yellowish/greenish
He picks a few grains of feed here and there, and yes, he's eaten some of the grit too.
No, he hasn't drank much at all.
Room temp is around 75-80 degrees
No more blood...it was only 2-3 drops and then nothing more. It wasn't bright red either...it looked rather thin and kinda brownish red. Don't know if that means anything. I don't really know what pigeon blood is supposed to look like.


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

While I was on the phone with FloridaLuv, she had asked me to feel the preening gland. I was feeling that and a few more drops of what appeared to be blood dropped out of his mouth. My husband noticed every time we palpitated that area, blood would drip from his mouth. The gland area, just under the tail just to the rear of the legs, almost right between the legs is a bit swollen feeling and squishy, like it's fluid filled almost. I don't think it's a stuck egg, but I'm not sure what's wrong either.
The "blood" is not NORMAL looking red, and kinda thickish, it's very thin and runny tinged with reddish brown.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*Update after phone call:*

Wow- ya'll are fast!!!

Initial: Wondering if this bird has Canker- it wasn't until it ate the grit that it started to bleed slightly from the mouth. Maybe dislodged a piece (that wasn't able to be seen) thus causing the bleeding? idk?

I am having them warm the bird on a heat pad set to low- before they start hydrating him/her. 

Lindsay here is a link for that: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-11265.html

Like I said on the phone add a pinch of salt and a pinch of sugar to the water. Take a look at the link above as well.

_Lindsay will try to reach Reti in the morning for meds.... possible canker and antiobiotic._
For now she will keep him/her quite, warmed and hydrated.

Also Lindsay the preen gland is located on the pigeons back near the base of the tail feathers. Is that where it is swollen or is it actually under the pigeon??? You can take a look at a photo in this thread to locate it. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/enlarged-preen-gland-29773.html

***Anyone else feel free to jump in on this ... the bird was found in a Home Depot parking lot after dark, the rest of his flock flew to roost and he stayed on the ground. 

Would being egg bound cause bleeding from the mouth???


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*Pidge went over the rainbow bridge!*

Lindsay just called.... Piji passed over the rainbow bridge while I was speaking with her..

Lindsay, to you and your husband:

Thank you from the bottom of ALL of our hearts for taking the time to care. KNOW that you did all that you could.

*It isn't often enough that our fallen ones who are too sick to stay, get to pass over the rainbow bridge in loving, caring, warm hands. You gave this gift to him tonight! *I am honored to be the one you turned to and to be on the phone with you, know that if I was there I'd be giving you hugs! 

and to Piji: Rest in Peace sweet baby, fly with the wings God has given you!


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you Jenn, for all your help and much needed comfort. Thank you to all of you gentle loving caring souls who tried to help me help Piji. I suppose that it was much better for him/her to pass in the arms of someone who genuinely cared about his life rather than in a cold parking lot, or worse by an animal or uncaring person. I've cried for him until I can't cry anymore. I'm hoping that this experience will serve to help me get a better understanding of what they need and how to possibly help any earthly angels in the future. I will still visit this forum, as you all have become my extended family. 
Love,
Lindsay


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry this precious little one passed away. I am sorry you had to go through this. 
I have shed so many tears for the poor little ones that didn't make it, I know how you feel. 
Thank you for giving him love and warmth in his final hours.
I am glad you will keep in touch with us.

Reti


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Lindsay,
I’m sorry that your precious bird did not have more time in this world. He had comfort and peace in his last moments, which is more than most of his kind ever receive form us, humans.
One spark of life is gone, but there are so many in need.
I will be happy to chat with you anytime.


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

I absolutely WILL keep in touch, as my husband and I have rescued, helped, aided and assisted MANY animals just in the 2+ years we've been married. We've helped a cat, 3 iguanas, 2 birds just to name a few...and husband has grown attached to the common garden lizards around our property. They love him and he loves them. They frequently climb or jump on him just out of the blue. He even hand-fed one tired, dehydrated lizard droplets of water from his finger after he had become lodged in our window overnight during hurricane Wilma! He has a knack for gentleness and caring for animals. It's one of the reasons I love him with all my heart. His compassion knows no bounds. He and I share the same philosophy that all life is precious and deserves to be treated with care, gentleness and reverence.
Rest In Peace, my little Piji, and please, lead the way for any of your feathered buddies to my door...or guide my steps to them, should any others need assistance!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You guys are so kind. It is so nice to know I have such wonderful people in my area.
If you find another creature and need help, let me know. I can get meds and other supplies to you.

Reti


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

Reti said:


> You guys are so kind. It is so nice to know I have such wonderful people in my area.
> If you find another creature and need help, let me know. I can get meds and other supplies to you.
> 
> Reti


That's awesome, Reti...thank you SO much! Where in Miami are you? I'm in the North Miami area...just off of Biscayne Blvd (US1) and NE 123rd Street.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am not too far, Brickell area.
My phone # is 305-374-3525. If you see I am not online I might be at work or sleeping after work (I work nights), then you can leave a message or talk to Lee, my husband, he will get hold of me at work.

Reti


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

Reti said:


> I am not too far, Brickell area.
> My phone # is 305-374-3525. If you see I am not online I might be at work or sleeping after work (I work nights), then you can leave a message or talk to Lee, my husband, he will get hold of me at work.
> 
> Reti


Got it...thank you!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Lindsay- I didn't get a chance to make sure you were ok this morning... But I can tell in the tone of your posts that your feeling better.. and that puts a smile on my face after last night! HUGs to not only you ....but give the beach a BIG swish for me too!!


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

FloridaLuv said:


> Lindsay- I didn't get a chance to make sure you were ok this morning... But I can tell in the tone of your posts that your feeling better.. and that puts a smile on my face after last night! HUGs to not only you ....but give the beach a BIG swish for me too!!


Ew...actually hate the beach believe it or not. I suppose because I was born and raised in Miami, and it's just something that's "there"....ya know? 
Well, I'm really not too much better, as Piji will be in the back of my mind for quite awhile. I'm just trying to move on and not dwell on the sad parts.
Hubby and I went over to Home Depot last night where we had originally found him and spoke to his flock and let them know that Piji had passed, but that he was loved and cared for right up to the end. I sprinkled some wild dove/quail birdseed nearby, making sure it wasn't in the way of cars or where people would be walking so that his flock could have a nice breakfast this morning. There was a couple of ring-necked doves and a couple of mourning doves hanging around there as well, and they were listening intently to me and cooing as if to send me their sympathies. It really was a beautiful moment. By the way, I found on Google images a picture that looks EXACTLY like my Piji. I thought you all should see it:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ac/Black_Pigeon.jpg


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

xxFemmexx said:


> Ew...actually hate the beach believe it or not. I suppose because I was born and raised in Miami and it's just something that's "there"....ya know?
> Well, I'm really not too much better, as Piji will be in the back of my mind for quite awhile. I'm just trying to move on and not dwell on the sad parts.
> Hubby and I went over to Home Depot last night where we had originally found him and spoke to his flock and let them know that Piji had passed, but that he was loved and cared for right up to the end. I sprinkled some wild dove/quail birdseed nearby, making sure it wasn't in the way of cars or where people would be walking so that his flock could have a nice breakfast this morning. There was a couple of ring-necked doves and a couple of mourning doves hanging around there as well, and they were listening intently to me and cooing as if to send me their sympathies. It really was a beautiful moment. By the way, I found on Google images a picture that looks EXACTLY like my Piji. I thought you all should see it:
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ac/Black_Pigeon.jpg



What a very loving gesture. _It really shows that you have a heart of GOLD!_ I think Reti may very well have a side kick in helping out the rescues in Miami... and I know she welcomes that! Bless your heart Lindsay. I can tell you that we all lost a very Dear member here on PT not to long ago, so rest assurred that Piji was met by one of the most beautiful people I know when s/he passed. 

And if I can't twist your arm to get to the beach , just blow it a kiss for me. I miss it so much my soul aches sometimes- there is something soothing and calming about it that takes me to another land.

Have a Better day... your in my thoughts!


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

Anytime Reti wants to "take me under her wing"  so to speak and teach me how to properly care for these majestic creatures, I am willing to listen, learn and help in any way I can...physically, verbally, emotionally, financially, whatever it takes. Any animal in need has my undivided attention and a welcome spot in my home for as long as it's needed. 

My dog, Yumi (part Shih-tzu, part Chihuahua), and my ferret, Renji, are used to us rescuing animals and just take it in stride....like "here comes another one"...lol. 
Yumi even sniffed the box Piji was in, and looked in on him. Matter of fact, just before he passed, he was in the box, and we heard him scratching...Yumi came running in alarmed...hubby lifted Piji out and rested him in his lap...Yumi put her paws on my husband's knees and was sniffing Piji. She knew something was wrong.

Jenn, you can come to Miami anytime and visit us and go to the beach all you want. We live only about 3 miles west of the beach. I blew it a kiss for you!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

And I thought I was the only person in Miami NOT going to the beach.
Luckily I work on the beach on see the ocean every time I get to work. I see the sunsets and sunrises, spectacular.
That's enough beach for me 

Reti


----------

